# A simple tip scheme that would make a big difference



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

Forget about calculating percentages, since we know that the brain dead millenials can't handle that. 

Simple- if you take an uberx ride alone, tip just $2- if you're with friends, have everyone throw in a buck each. It's a pittance to the rider, but in the aggregate it would be meaningful to drivers. 

If riders tipped this way, tips would easily cover gas and buying food on my shift (at least for me). I average 15 or so rides per shift, so that would equal $30-50 in tips per shift, which would make a difference to me, but very little outlay for the rider. 

Personally, I don't understand this obsession people these days have with being cashless. So they use a card to buy a pack of gum? A soda? What will they do if the power goes out, or they need something in an emergency and they can't use a card? Seems stupid to not have at least $20-25 on you just in case. 

Not to mention, they won't blink an eye at giving someone a dollar or two for mixing them a drink or pouring them a beer, but they put their lives in our hands and give us nothing? Seems unbelievable.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

#1 reason I ride uber versus taking a cab (which is pretty easy to hail in SF) or taking public transportation (totally don't mind) is because of the convenience of getting a ride w/o having to carry cash. Lyft is a lot cheaper but allows folks to tip so honestly, I had NO idea that uber drivers are that hungry for tips.

There are times I forget my wallet w/me and I would be SOL but now there is apple pay and I can just go to a Walgreens and pick up food--or purchase a clipper card to grab a bus/train home.

And yes, I do use a card to buy a pack of gum, or two.

A few things though...I NEVER complain about the surges (just did one for 2.2) because I knew going in, that is the price. Just like I was under the assumption that uber is a new version of car riding (like the restaurants that don't allow tip, e.g. danny-meyer-no-tipping-restaurants, can't post link yet...). And who knows, uber may change like: bar-agricole-trou-normand-bring-back-tipping-san-francisco. BUT, I don't understand anyone who will negatively rate a rider just because they don't tip, when the system in place clearly doesn't support it (how hard would it be for uber to add to their API a tipping option, esp with the $$$$$ in their war chest).

So, even if there is a lot of traffic (often there is) or if the driver insists following the gps (which you all know has flaws at times, and can run a car around/longer route..which I sincerely hope uber does to make the trip long enough for you guys to make more $, b/c then they get more $)...

I don't complain.
I don't blame them.

and I certainly wouldn't give anything less than 5 stars.

Because I know Uber will drop drivers/deactivate if the uber driver's rating falls below a certain number (4.6).

Heck, one time, a friend and I were carpooling, w/2 passengers clearly indicated, and I had placed in the name of the restaurant w/the address in the pick up location..the driver calls me from about 1 1/2 block away and says he is near a sax player and asks where we are...when we get there, the car reeks of a strong fish oil smell and he is on the phone, and and overall, probably the 1st time I was tempted to rate...wait for it..a 4 star.

Ended up giving him a 5 anyways because he kinda redeemed himself on the ride.

I talk a lot and so 99% of the info I know, with the exception of uber drivers expecting tips, is straight from uber drivers' mouths. Heck, I even found this forum because of one. 

PS, lots of passengers don't know, I have a friend who got me back into uber (visiting from VA, lived in WI and NY) and during the entire time he was here, he ubered (i tagged) and he never tipped. neither does my friend, or my boss. 

PSS, I did tip once, when I spoke to a uber driver who used to cab, and I found out his other car blew out an engine that needed repair. maybe ya'll can either directly let folks know OR converse w/ur passengers and let em' know indirectly that you're really hard up for cash.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I only carry cash for my barber.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

I'll probably come across as crazy, but I tip very well when it's worthy. I regularly tip 50% or more for food, uber, barbers, etc. I even tipped an uber driver the same as my fare once, only an $8 fare, but still. It just lets people know you appreciate what they did.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

LAsouthpaw said:


> Simple- if you take an uberx ride alone, tip just $2- if you're with friends, have everyone throw in a buck each. It's a pittance to the rider, but in the aggregate it would be meaningful to drivers.


I thought of something similar...just let us add a per pax fee of $1


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> I'll probably come across as crazy, but I tip very well when it's worthy. I regularly tip 50% or more for food, uber, barbers, etc. I even tipped an uber driver the same as my fare once, only an $8 fare, but still. It just lets people know you appreciate what they did.


no, not at all.

I never tip less than 20% when I'm eating out. When I'm by myself and the bill is less, percentage goes up. Ex-13.55 and I tip $4.

For carry-outs I always tip $1-2, depending on the bill (if its $10 and under its $1, over its $2..unless the bill is over $20).

For a previous boss, when he irritated me by delaying lunch by 1+ hour, after a long morning+afternoon conference, than gave me a wad of cash to grab lunch. I not only grabbed lunch for me, him and the front desk security but I also tipped the restaurant the amount of the bill--$50.

The difference is 1--usually I pay cc for everything, so if there was an option to tip on the app, I would

2--the previous boss paid everything in cash, so thats the only reason, which works out swell b/c he would never notice unless theres a paper trail.

I think if everyone who rides uber knew what the uber drivers were expecting (e.g. tips), you all would see your % of getting tips greatly increase (although I have friends/family that work in the restaurant biz who sees regulars that never tip, if that makes ya'll feel slightly better)**

also dependent on whether its a virtual pay or cold hard cash. I just don't carry much cash on me if at all. wallet stolen with cash = never get it back. stolen with cards = easy cancel & if fraud, disputes.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> no, not at all.
> 
> I never tip less than 20% when I'm eating out. When I'm by myself and the bill is less, percentage goes up. Ex-13.55 and I tip $4.
> 
> ...


I just tip good. Especially planes I go to frequently. People remember and it shows on the next visit.

On the flip side I've straight not tipped people because they were that bad


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> I just tip good. Especially planes I go to frequently. People remember and it shows on the next visit.
> 
> On the flip side I've straight not tipped people because they were that bad


I can never not tip, but than again I'm in a place where everything is expensive and yeah, they make a high minimum wage compared to the rest of the country but rent can be easily 2k for a studio in an OK neighborhood.

I find it doesn't really matter actually. I eat out all the time because I don't cook. So when I'm not with friends, I get food to go or eat there.

Theres a restaurant I've been going to for years, the owner knows me from when I used to work down the street in the mall. When he heard I left that mass luxury retail space for a bank job, he came over and plunked down about 20k just because. NEVER ever comped a meal OR gave me a discount.

Another restaurant I go to, not as long, and just about as frequent...after a few visits, manager hooks it up with 20% off. Now, every other meal he just gives it to me free.

Theres a cafe I go to all the time, and I tip $1 (its counter service) and you know how they remember me? The girl who uses Discover. B/c everyone else there uses MC/Visa/Amex. I don't think they even register that I tip...


----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> #1 reason I ride uber versus taking a cab (which is pretty easy to hail in SF) or taking public transportation (totally don't mind) is because of the convenience of getting a ride w/o having to carry cash. Lyft is a lot cheaper but allows folks to tip so honestly, I had NO idea that uber drivers are that hungry for tips.
> 
> There are times I forget my wallet w/me and I would be SOL but now there is apple pay and I can just go to a Walgreens and pick up food--or purchase a clipper card to grab a bus/train home.
> 
> ...


tl;dr- translation, you're a ******y cheapskate.


----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I only carry cash for my barber.


Contribute or GTFO


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LAsouthpaw said:


> tl;dr- translation, you're a ******y cheapskate.


heh bitter much?

I've taken uber maybe like 20x in the past two months and already spent about $390--ps all of my rides are within SF, SF..and usually 2 miles or less.

But I have taken uber select here and there, and that probably inflates the price a bit.

But mostly even if its a few blocks that the uber driver takes me, its already 8-9 bucks thanks to traffic and the cars that pass by my uber driver (have had uber driver give directions to the lady next to us once).

and really, its not like the uber drivers are sitting around waiting to be pinged.

super sorry you've had sucky fares/riders/whatever, I sincerely hope that changes or you find something else that makes you happy. I had a soul sucking job for the past 2 years and even I didn't let it get to me--which is why I have a new job, because I was lucky enough to get opportunities.

you will too.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

LAsouthpaw said:


> Forget about calculating percentages, since we know that the brain dead millenials can't handle that.
> 
> Simple- if you take an uberx ride alone, tip just $2- if you're with friends, have everyone throw in a buck each. It's a pittance to the rider, but in the aggregate it would be meaningful to drivers.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the generation of the millenials. Non thinking, self centered, carefree, etc.,etc.
Reminds me of when I had a paper route as a kid 50 years ago and some of these people would make me come back several times for a lousy $2.30 (at night).
There is one adult constant that never changes over the decades. "You can't fix stupid".


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

LAsouthpaw said:


> Contribute or GTFO


Cry?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Welcome to the generation of the millenials. Non thinking, self centered, carefree, etc.,etc.
> Reminds me of when I had a paper route as a kid 50 years ago and some of these people would make me come back several times for a lousy $2.30 (at night).
> There is one adult constant that never changes over the decades. "You can't fix stupid".


so sad I know. to put things into perspective:

I used to work in retail sales, and have folks who would literally make me go back to the store room to get new bags because the one i previously brought out from the back was not "good" enough. The record for bags brought out was 15. after that I told her there was no more (lie) but seriously...

never got a tip, but I guess SAs do not get tips.

i did however, have a client who spent about 40k/year with me (no kids, husband is the head of an ivy league school, dept of science) have me pick out tons of gifts and one of them was for her "niece" whom she later told me is for me...unfortunately I can't accept (and to be honest even if I could, I wouldn't have).

BUT this is a lot better (handbags) than when I worked CLOTHING sales.

Folks who would greet me in their undies from the dressing room (too bad they weren't hot, I might not have minded as much).

Leave tons of clothes skewed about, piled high.

Less offending--messing up the table of clothes/jeans.

More offending--putting their hand to my face when I started to greet them with "hi"...hey...YOU walked in here buddy. 
Even more offending--one of the cheapskate customers who only shop when there is an event (% off everything) and even then she would only buy sale shoes...asking and expecting me to tie her shoes. when i gave her a wtf look she tried to justify it by saying she's too fat to bend over.

We'd have to pick up after them (maid much?), fold and place back, on an hourly basis...for minimum wage. no benefits.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

All this talk about why people don't tip Uber Drivers.. As someone with half a brain it is so easy to have a tip for your driver, you know your going to need a ride with Uber so have some cash on you for a tip....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

because anyone who signs up for uber and sees this, would think clear pricing + cashless and convenient = everything rolled into one.

there are companies out there that will put everything on invoice.

like right now i'm dealing w/logistics and having to clear customs, the company will go ahead and place that (custom and duties) along side their transport fees, to give one figure to pay at the end of the day.

same for restaurants where our party is greater than 6, 18% is automatically placed on the tab for the customers convenience (and yes, folks do skip on that by deducting the 18% from the final portion b/c they're that big of an a)

don't know how many tours you take, but the tour companies always let you know that while everything is included, the tip to the tour guide isn't, and that you'd typically need to pay xyz.

if uber wanted passengers to develop that half a brain and tip, they would let us brainless folks know.


----------



## Purple Monkey (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> I'll probably come across as crazy, but I tip very well when it's worthy. I regularly tip 50% or more for food, uber, barbers, etc. I even tipped an uber driver the same as my fare once, only an $8 fare, but still. It just lets people know you appreciate what they did.


Yup, You are crazy.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> and really, its not like the uber drivers are sitting around waiting to be pinged.


Not sure if trolling or just blissfully unaware.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

EcoSLC said:


> Not sure if trolling or just blissfully unaware.


It's based on what uber drivers tell me and don't forget I'm in an area where surges happen on a daily basis...


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Although some people here claim there are 'ghost cars' on the rider app that don't actually exist as real people in real depreciating cars, I've only seen real people when logged into the rider app. I've even tracked down drivers through it to educate them about insurance.

How many of those cars do you see? Those are people waiting for a ping. Try watching it in the middle of the day, outside of surges. Sometimes even during surges. You'll see a great deal of sitting waiting for a ping.


----------



## tipster (Nov 14, 2015)

LAsouthpaw said:


> Forget about calculating percentages, since we know that the brain dead millenials can't handle that.
> 
> Simple- if you take an uberx ride alone, tip just $2- if you're with friends, have everyone throw in a buck each. It's a pittance to the rider, but in the aggregate it would be meaningful to drivers.
> 
> ...


Even an ATM gets a TIP !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

i'm sure if Uber lets lyft passengers order a lyft with their app, they'll charge those passengers too


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

LAsouthpaw said:


> Forget about calculating percentages, since we know that the brain dead millenials can't handle that.


Come on I have to see enough of this ageism on LinkedIn. Millennial driver here, fully employed with my Bachelors and MBA and driving 32 +hrs/week for Uber.

Don't paint with such a wide brush lol


----------

